
Show HN: Send Text Message via HTTP Request - wichcraft
http://freetxtapi.com
======
metalliqaz
I especially like how the homepage carefully explains the security and privacy
implications of this service /s

~~~
wichcraft
Thanks for your input. Will definitely add these in the next iteration.

